
"Do Not Be a Goddamned Liar", from Sh*t My Dad Says: The Book - troystribling
http://gizmodo.com/5554553/do-not-be-a-goddamned-liar-from-sht-my-dad-says-the-book?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29&utm_content=Google+Reader#
======
michael_dorfman
That's quite a touching story. Now I know how to handle it if any of my kids
ever disgrace the scientific method,

